# Anybody live in CB and commute to Gunny?



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

oh yeah, its cake. so mny people drive that road every day that it would be a crime if they didnt. its seriously should be a four lane road, but i (and everyone else in the valley) would never allow that. but yeah, its nothin. if its super blizzarding, it might take 45 to an hour, but its not that bad. imagine the snowstorms in the front range traffic, but then take away all the traffic.

fair warning: its expensive to live in CB. its not the cheapest of places. if you still want to be close to the area but are put off by CB's expensiveness, check out gunny. stuffs a little more moderately priced, and we dont get quite as much snow as they do (think about shoveling...).


----------



## BPskiextreme (Aug 4, 2006)

*damn them texans*

yea live in gunni... the jerks known as Texans have driven up the price of everything... I make the drive from gunni to cb everyday with a train of people who do the same!


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah i will be going to sb from gunny during the winter cause of employment at the mountain


----------

